# GE Washer doesn't start agitating until dial reaches 3



## recycle2955 (Feb 21, 2011)

GE washing machine Model WWA8310PALWH. Washer doesn't start agitating until dial reaches 3 cycles! e.g. if you start it on 9 or 12, the dial will eventually go down to 3, but nothing happens during the higher cycles.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

timer or timer sw' if timer not avail as a whole unit..double check your model #..


----------



## recycle2955 (Feb 21, 2011)

The model number is correct. I have attached pictures of the model number and the dial. Thanks!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That's an oldie..end of GE's good home laundry...it's the #4sw-one with most wires on it-if you're going to repair; replace the #1 sw also[has 2 wires to it[be ahead of the game as it's going to go-[washer won't work-agt or spin]..DON'T take timer apart-you won't be able to get it back together w/o knowing the trick..rather; with the whole consol laying down-everything still connected- just take the screw, holding the sw in, out and wiggle[carefuly] the sw out..P/S just looked these parts up-NLA but RepairClinic says they have them?????? #1sw-wh12x94--#4sw wh12x97


----------



## recycle2955 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, Jacques! Where did you find out what parts correspond to this model number?

I think the dial needs to be replaced, too... it is loose, so the red pointer part behind the dial doesn't move unless you turn it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know what 32 switch ans 34 switch is, but I think I would be looking for a timer if I found no other problems.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That's an 1987 washer. look-ups only avail on micro-fiche..timer was never avail OEM as a complete unit..i looked on e-bay, sellers for those sw's..remembered the #'s from back in the day. as to dial it's probably a wh11x91, but you'd have to go to a parts dist and have them look it up to be sure..


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Jacques, when you mention the switch numbers, are you referring to the blades/contacts inside the timer that correspond to the dial settings?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, I got ya.

I thinik Repair Clinic shows to have the switches.

I don't remember ever changing individual switches like that. I knew some timers could be rebuilt, I just never seen the switches listed like that. 

Interesting.

I bet better machines than you get today.


----------

